# NomadBSD first impretions test !



## teo (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello !


NomadBSD is a FreeBSD desktop environment system by default designed to run on a USB memory drive, however it can be tested on real computer hardware or machine visualized as Virtualbox.  It is a nice system almost ready to be used by the end user, I would put as candidate number one for the default FreeBSD vanilla graphical desktop environment.







At the first  testing on an 8GB USB memory drive, the system cannot advance for installation and graphical configuration of the desktop and displays a fault, remaining the terminal in black  and the in root system.





When updating the system software it detects  vulnerabilities and some of them cannot be corrected with the `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade` commands. It has neither the port tree nor the sources (src) of the installed system, nor can it be forced to correct those vulnerabilities that detects the system that in this case is made when the ports are installed.

root@NomadBSD:~ # `pkg audit -F`

```
vulnxml file up-to-date
py27-urllib3-1.22,1 is vulnerable:
urllib3 -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2019-11324
CVE: CVE-2019-11236
CVE: CVE-2018-20060
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/87270ba5-03d3-11ea-b81f-3085a9a95629.html

libidn2-2.2.0 is vulnerable:
libidn2 -- roundtrip check vulnerability
CVE: CVE-2019-12290
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/f04f840d-0840-11ea-8d66-75d3253ef913.html

2 problem(s) in 2 installed package(s) found.
root@NomadBSD:~ #
```

# `uname -a`

```
FreeBSD NomadBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 r354785 NOMADBSD amd64
#
```

The of NomadBSD testing  from a USB memory drive, does not detect the computer driver for screen resolution, cannot reduce the high brightness of the screen that does so much damage to the eyes, and consumes the battery immediately. Any procedures to resolve the exposed?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 2, 2019)

teo said:


> ...I would put as candidate number one for the default FreeBSD vanilla graphical desktop environment.



Default FreeBSD vanilla graphical desktop environment? ❄


----------

